# South Haven Steelheaders Tacklepalooza - Feb 22nd



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Just thought I'd post this up since I have been going for quite a few years now and its always been pretty good place to pick up tackle etc. Great time since no ice and you get to swap stories at minimum. 

Here is the link to their site for more info:
http://southhavensteelheaders.com/community-service/swap-meet/


----------

